# Dolica tripods?



## oFUNGUSo (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone here have experience with them? not quite sure if its a newer company or what but im having a hard time finding much in the way of reviews for them. 

ive been on a search for a cheaper tripod that still wont be a complete piece of junk, and came across this company and the look decent, the specs sound good but i cant find much supporting info. At this point im considering purchasing at dolica AX730P105, the height of the thing coupled with its specs has me interested, and searching around i found it under 100 bucks so im curious. 

max load says over 17 lbs, height 72.8 inches (good for my 6'4" frame), weight 5.2 lbs. Seems like it would work out for me but again, just hoping someone can attest to the quality (or lack there of) of these products

FYI at this point im only working with a D200 and a 18-70 nikkor, and I dont have FREQUENT need of a tripod, so i dont think id be putting much strain on it.

thoughts?

AX730P105 - Dolica


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2012)

Never heard of them, never seen one of their products and have never played with one so I can only give my impressions from what they posted.  Can it hold 17 pounds, probably.  Can it hold 17 pounds stabily?  That I am not so sure of.  That is where hands on is important.  If you were taking about a well established company such as Gitzo, Manfrotto etc. then there is a general standard that is known as to their products.  When it comes to tripods this is a good read. Tripods and Ball Heads by Thom Hogan

You don't have to spend extravagant amounts of money to get a good setup, but if you do your homework and plan for tomorrow and the day after tomorrow instead of just today, you can end up with at setup that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 8, 2012)

Gitzo, Manfrotto <--those per above


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 8, 2012)

[h=2]Dolica are very bad! Stay away from them at all cost.[/h]


----------



## ulrichsd (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a cheap Dolica tripod ($25) with ball head and quick release.  Its cheap, but I was looking for something lightweight and inexpensive for landscape photography so it does what I need.  I would never use the one I have with a heavy professional telezoom (over 5 pounds of gear) or in heavy wind.  The legs are pretty flexy especially when dropped into a low position.  If I was a professional I'd get more professional gear, but for what I do this works just fine.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2012)

Tripods are one of the items that, within reason, truly live up to the statement that we get what we pay for.  I've had both good and bad tripods and a bad one is a useless piece of junk.  When I have to stand there with one hand on my tripod just in case it falls then it isn't worth having.  Excellent stability, legs that stay locked where I lock them, heads that hold my cameras with any lens I have, light weight, these are things I'm not willing to compromise on.

As has been said you don't have to spend a fortune to get a "Very Good" tripod but you do to get an "Outstanding" tripod.  I've never owned an "Outstanding" tripod and am very happy with my "Very Good" tripods.  I have a Manfrotto 190XB (aluminum) with a Manfrotto 410 geared head and a Manfrotto 190CXPRO3 (carbon fiber) wth a Manfrotto 054 ball head.  The 190CX is new and the 190XB is several years old.  The older one works as well as the brand new one does and it has a lot of use on it.

Do yourself a favor and go a bit higher than your immediate needs.  Get a good, solid tripod and you'll have something you can use forever.  Get something cheap and you'll be looking for something else pretty soon.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 9, 2012)

The first tripod I bought was a cheapo Dolica that was junk.  I didn't buy into the whole "spend money on a tripod" thing initially, but I have definitely come to appreciate the difference between a stable, well-made tripod and a cheap imitation that barely stands up straight.


----------



## shefjr (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a 62" dolica proline ball head which I use a lot for hiking or stuff indoors. It is too light/poorly built to work with anything heavy (sigma150-500), windy, or long exposures. It's  IMO a good cheap starter tripod. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 9, 2012)

These simple models are fine if you have some compact camera. Dont get close to their maximum load.



2WheelPhoto said:


> Gitzo, Manfrotto <--those per above


 They are nice, but they cost more than the body of my camera. 

(Nikon D5100 vs one of these lightweight carbon models and a good tripod head)


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 9, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> These simple models are fine if you have some compact camera. Dont get close to their maximum load.
> 
> They are nice, but they cost more than the body of my camera.
> 
> (Nikon D5100 vs one of these lightweight carbon models and a good tripod head)



They cost more because they last. I use a $200 Slik AMT


----------



## oFUNGUSo (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks everyone......right now i have my dads manfrotto on loan. its 'cheaper'. cant remember the model but its discontinued and has an integrated (non-removeable as far as i can tell) ballhead. he paid 200 for it about. it seems sufficient. 

I dont really need rock solid, all im really concerned with is my camera not hitting the ground due to poor quality/breaking/falling over etc. i'll go with a brand that has a more long standing reputation!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2012)

oFUNGUSo said:


> thanks everyone......right now i have my dads manfrotto on loan. its 'cheaper'. cant remember the model but its discontinued and has an integrated (non-removeable as far as i can tell) ballhead. he paid 200 for it about. it seems sufficient. I dont really need rock solid, all im really concerned with is my camera not hitting the ground due to poor quality/breaking/falling over etc. i'll go with a brand that has a more long standing reputation!


My questiion to you would be, if you don't need rock solid why do you need a tripod at all?  Jello solid and hand held are pretty much the same. That is the purpose of using a tripod.  To have a solid, safe and stable base for your gear when you can not hand hold it and get the shot. 

 Here is a solid set of legs for a decent price that could last you a lifetime with typical gear. Manfrotto 055XPROB Aluminum Tripod Legs (Black) 055XPROB B&H   Add to it a decent head and you have rock solid, stable and secure.


----------

